# yogurt recipe w/sugar and gelatin???



## Janette1225 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have lost my recipe for yogurt that had gelatin and sugar to sweeten itâ¦.. does anyone have it please?? have searched forum and can't find it. TIA


----------

